# Help me id this piranha



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

it is around 10 inches and I have seen one other black that looked like this one but I am not positive what is is.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I'M NOT A PRO BUT LOOKS LIKE P.TERNETZI...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

diffinetly not a black rhom for sure, could be a Tern, or pygo are in a stage that showing a breeding color.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like orange in they eye...I would say nattereri (redbelly).


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

IF YOU BOUGHT THIS AT THE LFS, THEY'LL SAY ANYTHING JUST TO GET THEM OFF THIER HANDS. THEY'LL SAY BLACK PIRANHA JUST BECAUSE IT'S KINDA DARK. BUT THE COMMON NAME "BLACK PIRANHA" IS USE FOR "SERRA. RHOMBEUS" NOT THE "PYGO" THAT IS IN THE PICTURE.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a red with breeding colors to me how much did you pay for that thing ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri. The quality of the photo does not allow me to say that it is "ternetzi".


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a ordinary RBP...... Sorry but I think you got hosed.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, it's just any ol' plain Pygocentrus nattereri. I'm afraid to ask how much you paid for it...


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

that is definately a Red Belly


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

100


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Eyad said:


> 100


Then my guess is that they knew it wasn't a black piranha, because if they believe it really was a black piranha, they would have charged you a lot more.
~Taylor~


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i think its worth it if its a personable fish i woulda payed 75 for that fish


----------

